
The Pentagon’s Frankensteins - cpleppert
http://www.nationalreview.com/articles/338032/pentagon-s-frankensteins-michael-auslin
======
mtgx
I really dislike the use of the term "budget cuts" when you're talking about
the budget for 10 years and even worse for "planned spending increases.

If you're saying it cuts 500 billion over 10 years, then just say it cuts 50
billion from the budget every year. And eliminating planned spending increases
should not be called doing "cuts".

